# Camping on Lower Bruin



## Alpinista (Aug 5, 2003)

I was reading the AMC guide and spotted in the trail description for Lower Bruin that there's a camping area just off to the side of this trail (which runs off Watson Path/Valley Way). Has anyone been there? Can you describe it? I'm assuming it doesn't get much use because there are no posts that mention in (at least none that I can find). 

Any info most welcome. 
 :beer:


----------



## pancho (Aug 8, 2003)

*What's Bruin?*

Have you tried contacting (e-mail) the Randolph Mt. Cub?


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2003)

This may help too:

http://www.randolphmountainclub.org/


----------



## Alpinista (Aug 10, 2003)

*thanks!*

thanks! i'll give it a shot. i might get up there this week, and i'll let folks know what I find out.


----------

